# 13w6 vs idmax 12



## todd217 (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm debating where to have a fiberglass box done for my idmax 12 in my mustang or get the jl stealthbox with the 13w6. Both ran off 600w sealed what would you choose


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I think the IDMAX is 1000 w rms sub, i'm sure you could push more than 600 w rms. 
I like both of them but I would go with IDMAX, if this was my choice....


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

They both have about the same amount of excursion, but the 13W6 has quite a bit more cone area. I'd go with the 13W6, unless space is an issue.


----------



## todd217 (Apr 5, 2009)

fish said:


> They both have about the same amount of excursion, but the 13W6 has quite a bit more cone area. I'd go with the 13W6, unless space is an issue.


 thats why i cant decide. i know what the idmax will do but the jl is an unknown to me. that last jl subs i owned were 10w6v1.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

todd217 said:


> thats why i cant decide. i know what the idmax will do but the jl is an unknown to me. that last jl subs i owned were 10w6v1.



If space allows, I always go with the biggest cone(s) I can fit. IMO, larger cones produce bass more effortlessly & don't sound like they're straining way down low.


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

If you're still debating in a week or so then I can help. I had 2 12w6's on PDX1.1000 and now I'll have a 12IDmax on roughly 900rms. Same airspace (1.6cuft), same car & I'll start with the same tune...then change it up if it needs it. 

Fish- one of these days I really need to hear your setup! School has me super busy, but I'd like to get a feel for other equipment and it's nice hearing the good and the bad opinions when hearing my setup


----------



## todd217 (Apr 5, 2009)

ousooner2 said:


> If you're still debating in a week or so then I can help. I had 2 12w6's on PDX1.1000 and now I'll have a 12IDmax on roughly 900rms. Same airspace (1.6cuft), same car & I'll start with the same tune...then change it up if it needs it.
> 
> Fish- one of these days I really need to hear your setup! School has me super busy, but I'd like to get a feel for other equipment and it's nice hearing the good and the bad opinions when hearing my setup


I'm in no real hurry until spring.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

ousooner2 said:


> Fish- one of these days I really need to hear your setup! School has me super busy, but I'd like to get a feel for other equipment and it's nice hearing the good and the bad opinions when hearing my setup



For sure! A few of us will start meeting up on the weekends once the weather finally makes up it's mind it's springtime. 

I'll let you know when this happens.


----------



## jstoner22 (Jun 30, 2009)

the idmax is a nicer sounding, more versatile sub.

you can't go wrong either way, but i'd choose the idmax as well.


----------



## glastron (Jan 18, 2009)

I went with the 13w6 in my mustang, in a 1.8 ft^3 sealed fiberglass box powered by a AQ1200, the cone area is what sold me, the only thing that I would do differently is get little bit bigger amp. Keep in mind the w6 can only be wired down to 2 ohms. I haven't heard the IDMax, but the w6 sounds great, nice tight bass.


----------

